# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Vendo Lupas Entomologicas

## Marite Navarro

Buenas tardes,  Les ofrezco lupas entomológicas importadas: *
LUPA DE 40X Diámetro del lente: 25 mm Batería: Pila de botón (incluido) Peso: 59 g Posee iluminación de luz blanca (LED Light) Precio por unidad: S./ 80  LUPA 30X  Diámetro del lente: 21mm Peso: 34 g Precio por unidad: S./ 70  Cualquier consulta contactarse al 989 744 774 RPM: #952648253  Marite Navarro*Temas similares: Vendo Lupas Entomológicas

----------


## Marite Navarro

Para ver las fotos entrar a nuestra pagina de Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/LupasEntomologicasPeru?ref=hl

----------

